

Best startup alternative to MS project? - Binglehopper

i've seen some great posts w/ tools other HN people have used for their startups.<p>at my startup, we're currently trying to scope out and schedule resources for a really big project coming up.  i've used MS project in the past, but would like to move on from it since i'm on a mac now.<p>any recommendations?<p>thanks in advance!
======
kochbeck
I absolutely loathe MS Project, but for large projects it does one thing well
that I haven't found in other desktop packages: it does a passable job of
supporting effort-based planning. There are lots of good enterprise-class
planning projects like HP PPM and whatever Oracle renamed Primavera to. But
they're very expensive.

Since I went Mac, I began running MS Project under Crossover Office. It's un-
Macish and still just as awful, but it works.

------
kls
Serena has OpenProj it is a Project knock off but has much of the same feature
set. I use it to look at project schedules and make modification to MS Project
files that project managers send to me. It is not pretty but it does the
trick. I am on a Mac as well. I have heard a lot of raving about basecamp but
I have never used it so I cannot speak for it.

<http://openproj.org/openproj>

------
Keyframe
I've had some success with Tracks - <http://www.getontracks.org/> You can even
get a turnkeylinux version with it and run it ASAP in VM
<http://www.turnkeylinux.org/tracks> (that's how I run it). Sure, it's not MS
Project, but I like it.

------
iworkforthem
I use a large whiteboard and lots of post-it pad. Write the tasks on the post-
it and stick it on the whiteboard. Rearrange it accordingly. Anytime I want to
work on things, I just take a post-it with me and work on it on my laptop.

------
dsickles
Try:

<http://www.digite.com>

